# peanut butter



## Renaissance Woman

hola, hello,
se puede decir "crema de cacahuate" para peanut butter??
I swear I have used it before but I can't find it in my dictionary or in WR,
I hope I didn't make an a** out of myself using that phrase
Iknow I can use "mantequilla de cacahuate"
Thanks


----------



## Martintxo

Renaissance Woman said:


> hola, hello,
> se puede decir "crema de cacahuate" para peanut butter??
> I swear I have used it before but I can't find it in my dictionary or in WR,
> I hope I didn't make an a** out of myself using that phrase
> Iknow I can use "mantequilla de cacahuate"
> Thanks


 
En todo caso "mantequilla de *cacahuete". *Desde el punto de vista de un español es algo casi exótico, que vemos en las películas y sólo puedes comprar en supermercados especializados. A ver qué dicen los foreros de América.

Un abrazo


----------



## Celeste y blanca

Hola!! En las peliculas generalmente lo traducen como "mantequilla de maní", en Argentina decimos maní en vez de cacahuate... No sabría decirte si maní también se utiliza en el resto de Latinoamérica. 
Saludos!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

¿disculpe por mi ignorancia pero qué es maní?


----------



## Casusa

En Bolivia también usamos *maní*, que es sinónimo de cacahuate, pero esta última acepción no se usa. (Me atrevo a decir que ni se entiende por estos lares).
Cacahuate, por lo que dice el RAE, es una palabra mexicana, que deriva del nahua.

*Cacahuate - *Ver:
*Cacahuete**.*
(Del nahua _cacáhuatl_).*1.* m. Planta papilionácea anual procedente de América, con tallo rastrero y velloso, hojas alternas lobuladas y flores amarillas. El fruto tiene cáscara coriácea y, según la variedad, dos a cuatro semillas blancas y oleaginosas, comestibles después de tostadas. Se cultiva también para la obtención del aceite.*2.* m. Fruto de esta planta.


----------



## silbenna

coincido con celeste y blanca..


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Casusa said:


> En Bolivia también usamos *maní*, que es sinónimo de cacahuate, pero esta última acepción no se usa. (Me atrevo a decir que ni se entiende por estos lares). nunca escuché esa palabra, tienes razon y pienso que me quedo con mantequilla de cacahuate, gracias...pero si a caso alguien, sí ha escuchado "creme" de deja me saber Gracias!!
> Cacahuate, por lo que dice el RAE, es una palabra mexicana, que deriva del nahua.
> 
> *Cacahuate - *Ver:
> *Cacahuete**.*
> (Del nahua _cacáhuatl_).*1.* m. Planta papilionácea anual procedente de América, con tallo rastrero y velloso, hojas alternas lobuladas y flores amarillas. El fruto tiene cáscara coriácea y, según la variedad, dos a cuatro semillas blancas y oleaginosas, comestibles después de tostadas. Se cultiva también para la obtención del aceite.*2.* m. Fruto de esta planta.


----------



## Casusa

Creo que no me expliqué bien.
Aquí solo se entiende (de películas, porque no hay consumo del producto):
*Mantequilla de maní.*


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Casusa said:


> Creo que no me expliqué bien.
> Aquí solo se entiende (de películas, porque no hay consumo del producto):
> *Mantequilla de maní.*


ok gracias por clarificar todo, de todas maneras me quedo con cacahuate porque las familias que van a recibir esta nota son mexicanas. gracias


----------



## DCPaco

Crema de cacahuate es como le llamamos en mi rancho--y aunque entenderíamos "mantequilla de cacahuate" eso ya me parece a una traducción de "butter".

En cuanto a eso de que los bolivianos desconozcan la palabra "cacahuate", pues tienen que salir un poco porque hasta en Francia le llaman "cacahuète"--luego me van a salir con que no saben qué es un taco (como un tipo de Cochabamba que conocí...que no manche...la comida mexicana se conoce por todo el mundo y en misma Cochabamba han de tener taquerías y vendedores de cacahuates garapiñados.)

Saludos Bolivia


----------



## Renaissance Woman

DC nuestra familia viene del mismo rancho??? Gracias! 
No soy an a**!


----------



## sneaksleep

En Chile es *mantequilla de maní.* Se puede comprar en el supermercado (muy cara), pero a la mayoría de los chilenos no les gusta mucho. Que yo la comiera lo veían como una de mis manias de gringa loca!


----------



## Jaén

DCPaco said:


> Crema de cacahuate es como le llamamos en mi rancho--y aunque entenderíamos "mantequilla de cacahuate" eso ya me parece a una traducción de "butter".
> 
> En cuanto a eso de que los bolivianos desconozcan la palabra "cacahuate", pues tienen que salir un poco porque hasta en Francia le llaman "cacahuète"--luego me van a salir con que no saben qué es un taco (como un tipo de Cochabamba que conocí...que no manche...la comida mexicana se conoce por todo el mundo y en misma Cochabamba han de tener taquerías y vendedores de cacahuates garapiñados.)
> 
> Saludos Bolivia


No debería parecerte tan extraño, pues en Brasil, que está en el mismo continente, tampoco se conoce la palabra, y los tacos son conocidos solamente por los brasileños que tuvieron la oportunidad de probarlos en México, o los que viven en grandes ciudades y se arriesgaron a entrar en algunos de los pocos restaurantes mexicanos que hay por acá. Además, las tortillas que usan en esos restaurantes, son fabricadas por una empresa americana que las vende tostadas dobladas en forma de 'u', llamdas "taco shell".


----------



## Jaén

Ah! Y 'maní', es una palabra desconocida. Y la palabra "cacahuate" les sonaría a un 'palavrão' (grosería).


----------



## Casusa

DCPaco said:


> Crema de cacahuate es como le llamamos en mi rancho--y aunque entenderíamos "mantequilla de cacahuate" eso ya me parece a una traducción de "butter".
> 
> En cuanto a eso de que los bolivianos desconozcan la palabra "cacahuate", pues tienen que salir un poco porque hasta en Francia le llaman "cacahuète"--luego me van a salir con que no saben qué es un taco (como un tipo de Cochabamba que conocí...que no manche...la comida mexicana se conoce por todo el mundo y en misma Cochabamba han de tener taquerías y vendedores de cacahuates garapiñados.)
> 
> Saludos Bolivia


 
Con la suerte que tenemos de estar bastante alejados de "aquellitos del norte" (ustedes y esos) conservamos aún mucho de nuestras tradiciones y aunque parezca presumido de mi parte, hablamos muy buen español. 
No comemos tacos, porque preferimos unas buenas salteñas o un buen fricasé   . . . jajaja . .  se oyó muy chauvinista mi respuesta ¿no?
No es cierto lo que te digo: últimamente la influencia, tanto de la comida como de los modismos mexicanos es muy fuerte. (Supongo que por la televisión). Personalmente, yo amo los tacos porque viví 5 años en Monterrey . . .  
(Ven pues, por aquí y vas a entender porqué los cochabambinos no conocen los tacos)
Saludos


----------



## DCPaco

Bueno de Brasil no puedo comentar, pero con la televisión al igual que yo sé lo que es "maní" el sudamericano (en general) debió haber--por lo menos alguna vez--tenido un encuentro con la palabra _cacahuate_.  Y no es que me sorprenda, es simplemente que me cuesta creerlo; quizá lo creería de gente que vive en sitios remotos sin televisión y definitivamente sin computadora (u ordenador).

Ahora, en cuanto a lo de los tacos, pues aunque las tortillas sean hechas por Taco Bell, se entiende el concepto o no?  Porque en el área del Distrito de Columbia predomina la comida "mexicana" (que realmente no es mexicana sino salvadoreña, y aunque no sea la preparación idéntica, entiendo que lo que ellos venden es su interpretación del taco y así le llaman).


----------



## cormorant

Hola,


¿Qué es la differencia entre la manteca y la mantequilla?

Por ejemplo encontré dos traducciones para 'peanut butter': manteca de cacahuete y mantequilla de cacahuete....

saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

cormorant said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> ¿Qué es la differencia entre la manteca y la mantequilla?
> 
> Por ejemplo encontré dos traducciones para 'peanut butter': manteca de cacahuete y mantequilla de cacahuete....
> 
> saludos


 
Buena pregunta y dificil de contestar. A grandes rasgos es lo mismo pero suele usarse diferenciado en distintos países.

*manteca* = *butter *(Argentina)
*mantequilla* = *butter* (Chile)
*manteca* = *grasa de cerdo para cocinar* (Chile), *grasa* en Argentina


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:
Depende del país. En España, la manteca normalmente es grasa animal (de cerdo en concreto) limpia de impurezas, por supuesto. La mantequilla se hace a base a batir leche.
En Argentina "manteca" y "mantequilla" son la misma cosa. 
Alexa


----------



## etitor

alexacohen said:


> En Argentina "manteca" y "mantequilla" son la misma cosa.



Es que en la Argentina la única palabra que se usa es "manteca". No se usa "mantequilla", al menos no de modo espontáneo. Decimos "manteca" a esa materia que se unta en las tostadas (aunque compite, en esa función, con un producto vegetal que llamamos "margarina").


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador denominamos *manteca*, sea ésta animal o vegetal, a la grasa utilizada para cocinar y *mantequilla* al producto estrictamente lácteo usado a manera de crema para untar en el pan o para aderezar otros alimentos.
En fin, variaciones geográficas del idioma español.

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

etitor said:


> Es que en la Argentina la única palabra que se usa es "manteca". No se usa "mantequilla", al menos no de modo espontáneo. Decimos "manteca" a esa materia que se unta en las tostadas (aunque compite, en esa función, con un producto vegetal que llamamos "margarina").


 
Así es, *mantequilla *no se usa en la Argentina. Tanto es asi que cuando un visitante chileno pide *mantequilla* en presencia de amigos, éstos en son de broma suelen tildarlo de delicado y afeminado. Lo mismo pasa con la *caja de fósforos*, como se dice en Argentina, cuando un chileno se refiere a una *cajetilla de fósforos *, o a una *cajetilla de cigarrillos* en vez de *paquete de cigarrillos*.

Debemos suponer que cuando a un turista chileno que visita Argentina por primera vez le ofrecen *manteca* para el pan, éste cortesmente lo rechaza.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Parece ser que sólo en Argentina se le llama manteca al lácteo, mantequilla.
En México, al lácteo se le llama mantequilla y la grasa de cerdo libre de impurezas, también se le llama manteca. Es el ingrediente principal, después del maíz para hacer tamales.
En algunos países se le llama mantecado al helado.
saludos


----------



## ose

El uso que se hace en España de manteca es la que se deriva directamente de la grasa de los animales (sobre todo del cerdo), mientras que la mantequilla se produce a partir de grasas lácteas o vegetales


----------



## sunce

lapachis8 said:


> Hola:
> Parece ser que sólo en Argentina se le llama manteca al lácteo, mantequilla.
> En México, al lácteo se le llama mantequilla y la grasa de cerdo libre de impurezas, también se le llama manteca. Es el ingrediente principal, después del maíz para hacer tamales.
> En algunos países se le llama mantecado al helado.
> saludos


Aquí, en España, mantecado es un sabor de helado, hay helados de fresa, chocolate, limón.... y mantecado.
Mantecado también puede ser una pasta, un dulce típico de las fechas navideñas.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola editor:
No me refería a la palabra, sino al producto. En Argentina "manteca" es el mismo producto que en España "mantequilla". La margarina es otra cosa. 


> Es que en la Argentina la única palabra que se usa es "manteca". No se usa "mantequilla",


Por curiosidad, ¿cómo se le llama en Argentina a lo que en España (y El Salvador, Chile, Méjico) llamamos "manteca" ?
Alexa


----------



## etitor

alexacohen said:


> Por curiosidad, ¿cómo se le llama en Argentina a lo que en España (y El Salvador, Chile, Méjico) llamamos "manteca" ? Alexa



Grasa.

Precisamente una de las especialidades argentinas, más concretamente de Buenos Aires, son las medialunas (una palabra que podríamos usar todos los hispanohablantes para reemplazar el galicismo cruasán, croissant). Bien: las medialunas porteñas son "de grasa o de manteca" según hayan sido preparadas con uno u otro producto. En Buenos Aires el "mozo" ("camarero") pregunta "¿medialunas de grasa o de manteca?"; para los mismos productos, en la península el camarero preguntaría al cliente si quiere "¿cruasanes de manteca o de mantequilla?".

No puedo asegurarlo, pero no me extrañaría que el uso argentino de "manteca" viniera del italiano, donde se puede usar como sinónimo de "burro" (que en italiano significa mantequilla). Ver en etimo.it el término "manteca".


----------



## lapachis8

Etitor,
Gracias por la aclaración. Sólo para tu baúl de "conocimientos inútiles" en México las medialunas se llaman cuernitos, si dices cruasán o croissant como se acostrumbra en España, te verán raro. Pero si pides un cuerno o cuernito en España, menudo lío que se arma. Pero ya me salí del propósito del post.
saludos


----------



## etitor

Gracias Lapachis. Saludos.


----------



## Carlospalmar

etitor said:


> Grasa.
> 
> Precisamente una de las especialidades argentinas, más concretamente de Buenos Aires, son las medialunas (una palabra que podríamos usar todos los hispanohablantes para reemplazar el galicismo cruasán, croissant). Bien: las medialunas porteñas son "de grasa o de manteca" según hayan sido preparadas con uno u otro producto. En Buenos Aires el "mozo" ("camarero") pregunta "¿medialunas de grasa o de manteca?"; para los mismos productos, en la península el camarero preguntaría al cliente si quiere "¿cruasanes de manteca o de mantequilla?".
> 
> No puedo asegurarlo, pero no me extrañaría que el uso argentino de "manteca" viniera del italiano, donde se puede usar como sinónimo de "burro" (que en italiano significa mantequilla). Ver en etimo.it el término "manteca".


No conozco la etimología de la palabra manteca,  En portugués usado en el Brasil la palabra para decir lo que en la Argentina se dice manteca, o sea un producto lácteo, se dice "manteiga". (por lo menos en la parte sur del Brasil, no puedo opinar sobre lo que se diga en Bahia, Pernambuco, Rio, u otros estados. 
No tengo seguridad, pero creo que las medias lunas hay en muchos otros lugares de la Argentina, inclusive en Buenos Aires. También en la Argentina se usa un producto que se llama manteca de cacao, para ponerse en los labios en el invierno por ejemplo para evitar que se sequen demasiado a causa del frío y el aire. 
Se dirá "mantequilla de cacao" o qué en los países donde la palabra es mantequilla? O será grasa de cacao? Agradezo los comentários. 
Saludos.
C


----------



## lapachis8

En México, se entiende manteca de cacao. No sé en otros países.
saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:
En España es "manteca de cacao" también.
Alexa


----------



## Ydola

Coincido con etitor.

Yo soy de Paraguay y al producto de grasa animal lo llamamos manteca y al derivado vegetal lo llamamos margarina.
Si alguien (extranjero) solicita mantequilla lo interpetamos sin inconvenientes, pero generalment no lo llamamos así.


----------



## Carlospalmar

alexacohen said:


> Hola:
> En España es "manteca de cacao" también.
> Alexa


 
Gracias Alexa. Me resultó interesante eso que se diga manteca de cacao y no mantequilla de cacao. Después de leer las diversas opiniones de hablantes en varios países lo que parece claro es que en algunos países se usa la palabra mantequilla para designar el producto lácteo, en otros países como la Argentina, se usa manteca para designar el mismo producto. También usamos en la Argentina, la expresión "tirar manteca al techo" con el sentido de gastar dinero sin cuidado. Se la usa más en negativo para indicar que hay que ser cuidadoso con el dinero. Así podemos decir " La situación no está para tirar manteca al techo" esto significa, hay que ahorrar, hay que usar el dinero con cuidado, dado que  la situación no es de abundancia, etc. etc. Tengo entendio que esta es una expresión de uso solamente en la Argentina.
Saludos.
C.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nosotros en El Salvador también decimos "manteca de cacao". Con respecto al dicho "tirar manteca al techo", es desconocido por estos lares. El término "manteca" también lo usamos a manera de apodo o sobrenombre de forma despectiva o burlona para referirnos a alguien que está obeso, como sinósimo de gordo.

Saludos,


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

Pese a que ya es un tema viejo, lo busqué en el diccionario de la RAE y vi que en Argentina se usa *manteca* con la primera acepción del diccionario, mientras en otros países, incluyendo España, lo usan con la tercera acepción.  

También en un diccionario mexicano, el de Editorial Grijalbo, publicado en México en 1996, impreso en México, aparece con la primera acepción como se usa en Argentina. 

Es decir, el llamarlo *manteca* no es una idiosincrasia argentina; es el primer significado de la palabra según la RAE y según los diccionarios mexicanos. 

Sin embargo, cuando en el banco de datos de la RAE se busca la palabra *manteca,* en otros países aparece utilizada principalmente con el significado expresado arriba, es decir, de grasa, y solamente en Argentina aparece utilizada como "mantequilla."

No lo digo para crear polémica, sino como curiosidad lingüística. Esto parece indicar que probablemente la palabra ha evolucionado y ha ido cambiando de significado gradualmente en ciertos países pero no en todos.

Saludos


----------



## kristina24

Hola
Quisiera saber como se dice mantenca en *inglés.* 

*manteca* = *grasa de cerdo para cocinar* (Chile), *grasa* en Argentina

Es una manteca Blanca solo se usa para cocinar y viene cortada  y envasada en panes igual que la mantequilla.


----------



## lapachis8

kristina24 said:


> Hola
> Quisiera saber como se dice mantenca en *inglés.*
> 
> *manteca* = *grasa de cerdo para cocinar* (Chile), *grasa* en Argentina
> 
> Es una manteca Blanca solo se usa para cocinar y viene cortada y envasada en panes igual que la mantequilla.


 

Lard
Pig fat
Cheers


----------



## kristina24

Hola,

Como se dice Manteca en inglés ... me refiero a la mantenca blanca para cocinar.


----------



## kristina24

sorry, repetí el post.. fue un error mio, lo siento


----------



## kristina24

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Smac

I agree with lapachis8 about *lard.* However, though *pig fat* would be understood I do not think it would ever be used as a description on a supermarket label. (To the anglophone ear, it sounds unattractive.)

Also, *lard* would normally be purified - white and without much pork flavour. If it was described as *pork fat* or *bacon fat*, it would be expected to have noticeable pork or bacon flavour.


----------



## castel15

Si conocen un poco del desarrollo del castellano en América, la palabra "maní" fue el primer término incorporado al español, antes que la palabra cacahuate, por haber sido la palabra utilizada en el Caribe, lugar adonde llegar de primero los españoles. La expresión "mantequilla de maní" está más generalizada que la "crema de cacahuate"... Yo trabajo en Arizona en un distrito escolar y la gran mayoría de los hispanos (puertorriqueños, cubanos, colombianos, ecuatorianos, chilenos, etc.), con la excepción de los mexicanos, se refieren al "peanut butter" como "mantequilla de maní"... En la región del Caribe y en Centroamérica es la palabra que se utiliza predominantemente... Hay una famosa canción cubana muy vieja llamada el "Manisero"... No me imagino escucharla cambiando el nombre "manisero" por "cacahuetero"... Todo está en función de cuáles son las influencias, de lo que se conoce en lingüística como superestrato de lenguas aborígenes (araguaco-caribe, nahuatl, quechua, etc.) de mayor predominio en cada región del Continente.


----------



## garual

De acuerdo con Castel15. En el Caribe se le conoce como '*mantequilla de **maní'*, nunca cacahuate.


----------



## Ornitorrinco

Costa Rica: mantequilla de maní. No hay más opciones.

Si alguien usara la palabra 'cacahuate', diríamos sin pensarlos dos veces: "¡Es mexicano!".

Lo que pasa es que 'maní' es más caribeño, por venir del taíno (lengua caribeña). 'Cacahuate' viene del náhuatl. Por cierot, nunca he escuchado a nadie decir 'cacahuete' ninguna de las veces que he estado en México ni a mi esposa, que es mexicana.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Crema de cacahuete.


----------



## aurilla

Celeste y blanca said:


> Hola!! En las peliculas generalmente lo traducen como "mantequilla de maní", en Argentina decimos maní en vez de cacahuate... No sabría decirte si maní también se utiliza en el resto de Latinoamérica.
> Saludos!!


 
Igualmente en Puerto Rico.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ornitorrinco said:
			
		

> Si alguien usara la palabra 'cacahuate', diríamos sin pensarlos dos veces: "¡Es mexicano!".


Ídem.
Durante el invierno, el manicero/manisero -no me refiero a la vieja canción cubana- era un personaje bastante común en muchos barrios; ahora es muy raro encontrarlos. Pregonaban: "!Maní, maní, al maní, está calentito el maní!"


----------



## piraña utria

DCPaco said:


> Bueno de Brasil no puedo comentar, pero con la televisión al igual que yo sé lo que es "maní" el sudamericano (en general) debió haber--por lo menos alguna vez--tenido un encuentro con la palabra _cacahuate_. Y no es que me sorprenda, es simplemente que me cuesta creerlo; quizá lo creería de gente que vive en sitios remotos sin televisión y definitivamente sin computadora (u ordenador).
> 
> Ahora, en cuanto a lo de los tacos, pues aunque las tortillas sean hechas por Taco Bell, se entiende el concepto o no? Porque en el área del Distrito de Columbia predomina la comida "mexicana" (que realmente no es mexicana sino salvadoreña, y aunque no sea la preparación idéntica, entiendo que lo que ellos venden es su interpretación del taco y así le llaman).


 
Hola:

Vía diccionario cualquiera ta va a entender cacahuate en Colombia, o personas de un nivel medio cultural en adelante en el que haya vr. gr, un servicio de televisión por cable. 

De ahí en adelante nadie lo entendería. Para nosotros el "cacahuate" es el "maní".

Saludos,


----------



## Jobani

garual said:


> De acuerdo con Castel15. En el Caribe se le conoce como '*mantequilla de **maní'*, nunca cacahuate.


 
No me gusta generalizar, pero en República Dominicana solo he escuchado *mantequilla de maní*, como dice Garual.


----------



## Snowfallbaby

Es simplemente una cuestión de regionalismo. No vale la pena empezar una discusión sobre cual de las dos frases es la más correcta, porque ambas son perfectamente válidas.

Como ya pudiste darte cuenta, '_crema de cacahuate_' es la frase más utilizada por los mexicanos, mientras que el resto de Latinoamérica prefiere la expresión _'mantequilla de maní_'.

Son totalmente idóneas ambras frases. 

Aunque no voy a negar que la palabra '_cachuate_' no es algo común en Argentina, por ejemplo, pero no es inentendible. Si alguien dice '_cacahuate_', se entiende perfectamente que se está refiriendo a '_maní_', así que puedes usar la que más te guste.

Espero que te haya sido de ayuda.


----------



## Carolina A.

Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo al español un libro sobre alimentación y debo hacerlo de la manera más "neutra" posible. Justamente tengo problemas con las palabras "peanut" y "peanut butter". He buscado mucho en Internet y he encontrado varias maneras de traducirlas al español pero me sería de mucha utilidad si me dieran sus opiniones acerca de cuál de las opciones podría ser entendida por la mayoría de los hispanohablantes. Aquí van las opciones:
Peanut: maní, cacahuate, cacahuete
Peanut butter: mantequilla de maní, manteca de maní, crema de cacahuates o cacahuetes.
Muchas gracias


----------



## OFOL

Ayutuxte said:


> Nosotros en El Salvador también decimos "manteca de cacao". Con respecto al dicho "tirar manteca al techo", es desconocido por estos lares. El término "manteca" también lo usamos a manera de apodo o sobrenombre de forma despectiva o burlona para referirnos a alguien que está obeso, como sinósimo de gordo.
> 
> Saludos,


.

Tal como lo describe para El Salvador, es igual en Colombia.


----------



## Yod

Y veo en el paquete de la compañia Conaprole que en Uruguay se dice "manteca" como en Argentina para la grasa de leche. (En Brasil, llamase "manteiga". Para la grasa animal que no sea de la leche, banha [baña]: banha de porco (=manteca de cerdo), banha de galinha (... de gallina) etc. Pero, manteiga de cacau (manteca de cacao)...


----------



## k-in-sc

Peanut butter is "mantequilla de cacahuate" in Mexican Spanish but "manteca de maní" in Argentina.
Agree that "manteca" meaning pork fat for cooking is definitely "lard." It has a bad reputation, but it is very similar in composition to human body fat, and has less saturated fat than butter.


----------



## micuu

consulta!! soy de argentina, el año pasado fui a brasil y comi una comida llamada "milho", una mazorca de maiz (o choclo) hervida que se vende en la calle con "mantequilla", no se si los brasileros le llaman asi a lo q los argentinos le decimos manteca, o q tipo de mantequilla seria???


----------



## viviana jones

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Así es, *mantequilla *no se usa en la Argentina. Tanto es asi que cuando un visitante chileno pide *mantequilla* en presencia de amigos, éstos en son de broma suelen tildarlo de delicado y afeminado. Lo mismo pasa con la *caja de fósforos*, como se dice en Argentina, cuando un chileno se refiere a una *cajetilla de fósforos *, o a una *cajetilla de cigarrillos* en vez de *paquete de cigarrillos*.


Este comentario no aporta nada (y seguramente será borrado), pero, como chilena, 
quería expresar un sonoro: ¡jajajaja! Llevo años en España y desconocía esto. Me parece muy gracioso


----------



## Tracer

cormorant said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> ¿Qué es la differencia entre la manteca y la mantequilla?




Mantequilla = lo que so pone en un pedazo de pan.....casi siempre color amarillo = English (Butter)  (tambien se usa para freir o cocinar pero carisimo)

Manteca = lo que se usa para freír/cocinar....casi siempre color gris o blanco = English (Shortening, Lard)

Imagen famoso de Manteca =   (see attachment)

PS......En Bolivia llamabamos manteca "crisco";  (Ya se termino el crisco) por ejemplo


----------

